# Everythings is gone...



## PittsbuRgh R (Jan 22, 2005)

DVR events, timer, etc - all gone - recording time back up to the maximum with no recorded events.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

PittsbuRgh R said:


> DVR events, timer, etc - all gone - recording time back up to the maximum with no recorded events.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

PittsbuRgh R said:


> DVR events, timer, etc - all gone - recording time back up to the maximum with no recorded events.


That happened to me once when I had a slowdown of remote actions while trying to erase a recording, instead of waiting for things to work I just kept hitting remote buttons, screen went black and I had to do the one finger salute, when it rebooted I had lost all recordings.


----------



## PittsbuRgh R (Jan 22, 2005)

Now the 921 is pretty much limping along - won't re-scan ota channels, can't set-up timers (however can record live but cannot stop the recordings as you normally could) and the program guide comes and goes...13 days to go and good bye 921...


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Better add 30-60 days to your 13 days (the backlog is gonna get ugly).

If a few reboots (power cord and smartcard) & switch check can't get your (now empty) 921 back to normal you could try a reset to factory defaults.

Warning, there have been reports of this buggering things up worse, but it's never cause any problems for me.


----------



## PittsbuRgh R (Jan 22, 2005)

David_Levin said:


> Better add 30-60 days to your 13 days (the backlog is gonna get ugly).
> 
> If a few reboots (power cord and smartcard) & switch check can't get your (now empty) 921 back to normal you could try a reset to factory defaults.
> 
> Warning, there have been reports of this buggering things up worse, but it's never cause any problems for me.


Tried it - didn't improve the fuctionality. Think the 921 is on its last legs....noted on the backlog just hoping to be early into the queue.


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

PittsbuRgh R said:


> Tried it - didn't improve the fuctionality. Think the 921 is on its last legs....noted on the backlog just hoping to be early into the queue.


Mine did that a few weeks ago. The guide went totally, then no video. It took about
5 days to really linger and die.

I have a replacement POS 921 and am counting the days to the April Fools Day Trade.


----------



## DucTape (Feb 18, 2006)

gsalem said:


> Mine did that a few weeks ago. The guide went totally, then no video. It took about
> 5 days to really linger and die.
> 
> I have a replacement POS 921 and am counting the days to the April Fools Day Trade.


Hows the replacement unit behaving gsalem?

Just wondering cause I just got one myself so I'm hoping it holds up a while.


----------



## jtallon (Nov 7, 2004)

Just FYI, my 921 died last week - first guide went, then I couldn't change channels, then I couldn't do anything except watch the channel it was on, and then the HD failed.

Props to Dish Tech Support though - they shipped a replacement out ASAP, and it arrived 3 business days later. And, for some odd (but great) reason, they sent me a 942 to replace my 921 - it was a refurb, but it works a zillion times better than the crappy 921 did...


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Did you ask for the 942, or did they just send it....

I think you're the 2nd or 3rd person to get a dead 921 replaced with a 942.

I wonder if this is a clue. Perhaps Dish is so sick of supporting the 921 that anyone who doesn't upgrade is going to end up getting it swapped for a (turned-in) 942.

I assume you own the 942 they sent out.


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

DucTape said:


> Hows the replacement unit behaving gsalem?
> 
> Just wondering cause I just got one myself so I'm hoping it holds up a while.


It's behaving OK, but is not worth keeping. It won't display the favorites
label. And it decides that it just doesn't want to record every so often.

On playback of some HD content, the replacement will just start stuttering
and I need to power-cycle it to get a good picture.

But I have video for now and the remote works better with this 921. April
1st comes soon, though.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Kudos to Dish for replacing the 921s with 942s. They will score big PR points with every 921 owner that gets the upgrade.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I just activated the dish warranty plan - my 921 is over 15 months old. It's been a relatively solid performer. It gets the global problems like the missing EPG for a while, but it's been relatively good. No ZSRs, no wiped drive. Has about 200 hours of Spongebob and Danny Fantom since December 04. My kid is going to freak when it dies, but I always warn her to start backing up to DVD. 

My point is, the 921 is a computer with moving parts, and it will eventually die. Hope that I get as lucky and get a 942, now that I have the warranty. 

I know I can get a 622 and pay the HD "access fee" for the same $, but I like the flexibility of owning the box. I can get just HBO if I wanted. Can't do that with a lease.


----------



## jtallon (Nov 7, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> Did you ask for the 942, or did they just send it....
> 
> I assume you own the 942 they sent out.


I didn't ask about the 942 when calling on my broken 921. I DID ask about the 622 or whatever the new player is, but they said they couldn't do that. In fact the CSR told me they could only replace a dead player with a player of the same model. But then for some reason they sent a 942 to replace the 921 - so I don't know if it was a screw-up, or something they did on purpose.

Or, maybe refurb 921's are just getting hard to find so they have to replace them with 942's...

I assume I own the player - I bought the 921 originally, and they didn't mention anything (I have to send the 921 back to them), so it darn well better be mine


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

Jim Parker said:


> Kudos to Dish for replacing the 921s with 942s. They will score big PR points with every 921 owner that gets the upgrade.


Not everyone. They replaced my 921 with a 942 and it would not work. The CSR blamed management for sending it to me and said she would correct the problem by sending me a 942 remote (said the 921 remote was not compatible). Then of course when I received the 942 remote everything was still bloken. I figured I was better off with a buggy 921 than a broken 942 so kept it, and as a rule it works fairly well not we have the 8 day EPG back.

Right now I really leary about the 622 and whether to order it next week or wait a month or 6. Most of my program watching (except for the football season) is in SD and I get terrific PQ on my 921 (and 4 yead old 55" WS Mitsubishi).


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

So far I count 3 confirmed 921 to 942 swaps. Hope it's a sign.


----------

